# Angry Beavers!



## sawinredneck (Mar 18, 2012)

So how do you get rid of the damn things? They are moving in and taking over my woodlands! Is there more you can do besides sitting and waiting to pick the suckers off one at a time?


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 18, 2012)

Conibear 330. 

Make several breaks in thier Dam, place traps at breaks. 

Check state trapping regs first though.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 19, 2012)

It's 100 miles each way, I don't have the time, or money, to check traps regularly!
The really odd thing is these are ponds not creeks! They are building "huts" not dams! I figure some "Dragons breath" and the "huts" are gone, but no clue how to deal with the real problem!


----------



## fubar2 (Mar 19, 2012)

You may or may not want to draw attention to your pests, but if you are in tight with any Game Wardens you might be able to get him to send an execution squad to remove your nuisance animals.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 19, 2012)

The warden was on the place last year, had a breakout of Bobcats they needed to thin down! Neighbors complained about the traps, worried about their dogs I guess. That might be worth a call for sure!
No where near as much fun as "Dragons breath" and a good rifle though


----------



## forestgreen (Mar 21, 2012)

Beavers can be a pest, they are one of the few animals that can actually alter an entire ecosystem just based on their actions, which is essentially blocking the flow of water to build their dams. Even if you burn down their dam, they will rebuild it without any hesitation so this could cause more damage in the long run. I would look into ways that will deter them from your area, consider the concept of not liking your new neighbor so you do things to irritate them and eventually get them to move out, the sooner the better too because once they are settled in it will become harder to get them to find a new place to go.


----------



## crowbuster (Mar 22, 2012)

Here we have nuisance trappers licensed by the state, people with problems give em a call for just such things. Not sure if kansas does this or not. Sure would have liked a few of them problem cats you had. Got any prairie dogs round your area?


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 22, 2012)

Headlight, shotgun, boat, and a couple of nights and you can thin them way down. Here there is a bounty on their tails. State wildlife agency will pay $5 per tail you bring them (have to come from certain areas). At one time in my life it was a great way to spend an evening with a case of beer.


----------



## beagle69 (Mar 28, 2012)

*beavers*

Put a post on trapperman.com and explain your situation!! Help will be there soon,,I gaurentee. Jim


----------

